# Apple me traite comme un voleur !



## Luca Jihel (18 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Lorsque j'ai installé iOS 8 sur l'iPad de mon épouse, j'ai dû ré-introduire le mot de passe d'iCloud. Je l'avais malheureusement oublié ainsi que la réponse à la question de sécurité que j'avais introduits il y a 2 ans maintenant.

J'ai appelé Apple Care, ils m'ont demandé la facture de l'iPad, envoyé un code de validation sur l'iPad que j'ai confirmé en direct par téléphone. 
Ils m'ont même demandé d'envoyer un courrier postal au Service Clientèle en Irlande mais il est resté sans réponse !

Malgré cela, ils n'ont pas voulu m'envoyer un email pour ré-initialiser le mot de passe, *toujours et uniquement parce que j'ai oublié la réponse à la question de sécurité...*

En désespoir de cause, pour me permettre de restaurer l'iPad depuis une sauvegarde iTunes, ils ont désactivé la localisation de l'iPad. 
Mais cette désactivation n'est pas effective et je ne peux donc ni déconnecté le compte iCloud ni restaurer l'iPad.

Alors que l'iPad est sous contrat Apple Care, je suis donc bloqué depuis des semaines et j'ai vraiment le sentiment d'être un voleur aux yeux d'Apple qui selon moi est devenu paranoiac depuis que des photos ont été volés sur iCloud !
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider j'en serais ravi.
Merci déjà


----------



## adixya (18 Novembre 2014)

Oublier la réponse à la question de sécurité, c'est une grossière erreur. Ces questions sont plus ou moins conçues pour être liés à des souvenirs personnels indélébiles... Je comprends qu'un organisme soit méfiant envers quelqu'un incapable de répondre, même si je te pense sincère et comprend ton sens de l'injustice si tu es vraiment le propriétaire de cet iPad.


----------



## Gwen (19 Novembre 2014)

Et encore heureux que Apple soit méfiant. S&#8217;il avait perdu son iPad, il serait content que personne ne puisse l&#8217;utiliser.

Je trouve ça étrange de perdre TOUTES les réponses aux questions de sécurité. Surtout que les personnes du service après-vente d'Apple sont formées pour interpréter les réponses, ce ne sont pas des robots. Même une réponse approchante convient dans ce cas.

Étrange, très étrange comme histoire.


----------

